# Acer gibt versehentlich 40.000 Kundendaten zum Download frei



## Newsfeed (6 Juni 2011)

In seinem Supportforum hat Acer FTP-Zugangsdaten veröffentlicht, mit denen jedermann Zugriff auf ein ZIP-Archiv mit persönlichen Daten von rund 40.000 Kunde gehabt haben soll.

Weiterlesen...


----------

